# need a cheap reloading press



## aquan8tor (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm trying to reload some .44mag cases that I have with rocksalt for getting rid of deer in the flowerbeds and mini-shot for general use, or protection.... I found a site with instructions and everything, I just want some people's advice on a cheap press. I don't know the names ofhand, but I've seen some that are between $50-70 that are just handheld; just for primers and bullets; you load the powder yourself with a mini-scoop. I know its a PITA, but I don't have much money to throw around. I just want to know if its worth it to get one of the mini ones, or just look for a used one or something. I don't mind spending a few hours in front of hte TV loading them, if its just a time thing.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jul 22, 2007)

http://www.leeprecision.com/cgi/cat...3021.1202=/html/catalog/cleeloader.html#force


----------



## ASD (Jul 22, 2007)

just buy some snake rounds for the "mini-shot for general use, or protection"

and as for the deer get a paint ball gun for about $25


----------



## aquan8tor (Jul 23, 2007)

ASD said:


> just buy some snake rounds for the "mini-shot for general use, or protection"
> 
> and as for the deer get a paint ball gun for about $25






For 2 packs of the shotshell speer cartridges (20 rounds), I can pay for the $25 loader.
Paintballs don't hurt enough, as far as I'm concerned. And, I'm not trying to put a bunch of paint all over my yard. Plus, the roar of a .44mag is so satisfying.


----------



## Shipper50 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Loading and TV*

I have one suggestion on your loading and watching TV. DONT.

I used to load and shoot competitively and had my loading area completely away from TV and radio. It only takes one distraction to forget whether you put in powder and if you dont then you have a squib load. I had one in about 35,000 to 40,000 rounds and it was in the beginning.

Just some friendly advice:greenchainsaw: 

Shipper


----------



## Mad Professor (Jul 28, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> http://www.leeprecision.com/cgi/cat...3021.1202=/html/catalog/cleeloader.html#force



+1, good equipment on the cheap. Don't go with a handheld, you can get a decent benchmount setup for a few $ more.

I had deer in my vegtable garden and I nailed one with a fist sized rock (oh if I had my bow with me), should have seen it jump! Looked like one of those african gazelles. Stupid SOB came right back into the garden and I hit it a 2nd time with rock, she got the idea then and fled to the woods.


----------



## Brushwacker (Jul 28, 2007)

I bought a Lee single stage press at an auction and it is missing a piece between the handle and press. Mabe someone has one for parts. I would sell mine or mabe buy the part.


----------



## Engineeringnerd (Jul 28, 2007)

The Lee handloader could make sense if you only plan on loading 20 handgun rounds or so per sitting. Simple, portable, good-enough. In saw terms, I'd put this as a 14" hand bow saw.

If you want to do more than that, consider the turret press and an Autodisk powder measure. I have 10's of thousands of rounds through mine, but the auto-rotation mechanism broke years ago (I replaced the plastic cam several times, but it still doesn't work). I can get about 200 handgun rounds per hour. In saw terms I'd put this press as a good old Mac 610 in great condition at a yard sale for $50. It will cut a lot of wood, reliable, but totally unsexy and not very agile but much better than a new Poulan or WildThing at a box store (IMO).

If you want more production or want to compete, consider a Dillion 650 or better. In saw terms you're in a pro level Husky, Stihl, or Dolmar saw (you choose the brand you like). These are made for people who want to make 500-1000 rounds per hour and shoot bunches.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 29, 2007)

If you are going to load a max of 50 at a time the lee anniversary single stage set is like $75. Good beginner loader for learning and getting accurate loads from too.
Stay away from the lap handloader imo.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jul 29, 2007)

as for the response paintballs dont hurt enough, put them in the freezer first and shoot them frozen. It might as well be a rock and they wont explode leaving paint all over the place.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jul 29, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> If you are going to load a max of 50 at a time the lee anniversary single stage set is like $75. Good beginner loader for learning and getting accurate loads from too.
> Stay away from the lap handloader imo.



He stated "On the C H E A P". thats as cheap as it gets.
I agree a single stage is better.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 29, 2007)

This one was $75. http://www.leeprecision.com/cgi/catalog/browse.cgi?1185083021.1202=/html/catalog/anivers.html
Check ebay and might find them new cheaper. Good luck.

My dad has a doe with fawn that begs for apples everyday. Waits at the front door looking in door from steps or has tried to come up the back deck before with him sitting on the deck. He said it even crawled under his plastic garden fence to keep her out and ate alot of the garden.


----------



## Shipper50 (Jul 30, 2007)

I just re-read your post on loading and thought I might add another thing or 2. You say you want to go cheap with a hand held and use a powder scoop to load 44 mag. My guess is if you use a scoop with no scale you wont have to load more than one 44 mag.

If you load the wrong powder and go over a few grains or so you will blow things up:taped: 

When I got into loading my first pistol rounds, I had someone that had been loading for about 40 years show me what to do in steps. I had loading experience in shot gun shells long before. 

I know you said you didn't want to spend alot on loading stuff, but Dillon makes the best stuff in my opinion. I had a 650 press and a 1050 which is more than you will need.

Shipper


----------



## PA Plumber (Jul 30, 2007)

Been following this thread.

I have loaded tens of thousands shotgun shells, but no rifle or pistola cartridges. I do have have a powder scale but nothing else that would likely work on pistol or rifle cartridges.

I do want to start loading my own stuff for the .357 Mag. I really enjoy shooting the .38 Special cartridges through it.

Would it make more sense to just buy the dies I need for my specific cartridge, or just buy the kit? I do have a couple of rifle cartridges I may tinker with reloading, in the far future.


----------



## aquan8tor (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses, guys. I'm going to hold out for the single stage loader. I've got a couple things on craigslist that ought to net enough to get the loader. Thanks folks!


----------



## Shipper50 (Jul 30, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> Been following this thread.
> 
> I have loaded tens of thousands shotgun shells, but no rifle or pistola cartridges. I do have have a powder scale but nothing else that would likely work on pistol or rifle cartridges.
> 
> ...



I haven't bought anything to load in a long time and haven't loaded in over 10 years since I stopped shooting, but I would suggest buying a kit or package for 38-357 to start if that is your caliber of choice for now.

I know Lee and RCBS and Dillon comes in a specific calibur and since 38-357 are basically the same dies you might look into a set up for that. If you do a search for Dillon you should be able to see what they have to offer as a all included package to start as they are the main company most pros use. 

It still helps to have someone that has loaded stand there in person the first couple of rounds to make sure your primers are seated properly and your using the right powder and also bullet overall length is very very important.

Loading pistol and rifle is much more touchy so to speak than shotgun shells. I started my shot shell loading on a 600jr way back in 1971, but gave it up when it got to expensive to load 2-300 loads a week. 

Shipper


----------



## PA Plumber (Jul 30, 2007)

You're right. It is very expensive to load your own shotgun shells now. You can buy cheapies at the store for less than load your own. I do like the recoil of my own shells though. Similar set-up to the STS Clays loads.

The last time I bought stuff was over 3 years ago. Bought enough to do 10,000 rounds. Still have about 5,000 rounds of raw material left. My cost to load a box is about $1.91. Almost twice that buying today. My stuff is older due to an accident and related surgery shutting me down for a few years.

I'll look into Dillon. I'm thinking the Lee single stage is the way to go for now for me also. I just plink around at our farm and use it for small game and groundhogs. Carried it last deer season, but got a couple with the bow, so no real incentive to hunt hard.

Would you recommend all lead bullets or are the jacketed ones worth the extra dough?


----------



## Shipper50 (Jul 30, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> You're right. It is very expensive to load your own shotgun shells now. You can buy cheapies at the store for less than load your own. I do like the recoil of my own shells though. Similar set-up to the STS Clays loads.
> 
> The last time I bought stuff was over 3 years ago. Bought enough to do 10,000 rounds. Still have about 5,000 rounds of raw material left. My cost to load a box is about $1.91. Almost twice that buying today. My stuff is older due to an accident and related surgery shutting me down for a few years.
> 
> ...



The main thing with lead is how hard it is and how hot you shoot your gun. The guy who showed me how to load cast his own lead bullets with wheel weights and junk lead and they were pretty hard. If your just going to plink as they say and don't want hot loads and don't mind cleaning your barrel, then shoot lead. Make sure its somewhat hard and the lube doesn't smoke to much. Lead bullets with the wrong type of lube can make it seem like your shooting black powder. 

Shipper


----------



## PA Plumber (Jul 30, 2007)

I do like hot loads and don't like cleaning. I'm using a GP-100 Stainless with a 6" barrel. It rides around with me in the truck and takes lots of walks through the woods.

Also, I'm currently shooting the Winchester .38 special in the + P. I like the load and would probably try to match it if I was putting together my own components.

I guess I answered the question. I'll stay with the jacketed HP bullets.


----------



## oneadam12 (Jul 30, 2007)

The dillon has a really nice set up, change one plate and you don't have to go through the whole setup process when you change dies. I think lee makes one now too though and there could be others like these. I haven't loaded in a few years, but I need (want) to get back into it.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jul 30, 2007)

Dillon has a great name in shotgun, rifle, and pistol cartridge reloading. They also have a hefty price. Looks like the entry fee is around $400.00 for what I'm looking for. Sure will take a pile of ammo to make it worth it. I shoot about 100 rounds of .38 special per year. I have only shot about 10 rounds of .280 in the last 5 years.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jul 30, 2007)

On the cheap, Lee really does make good stuff. Cost doesn't matter, BUY Dillon!!!

I am glad to see you go the single stage route. As for the scoops, never used them, but I think Lee has it down pretty good. They come with a chart to tell you how many grains each scoop will drop with each powder. I say spend an extra few bucks and get their powder measure, I swear by it!!!! And a scale.

I shoot a 10mm, try finding those on the cheap, so I handload. I have a Redding press, Redding scale, Lee powder measure and use RCBS dies.

I load a lot of lead, I use it to work up loads close, and see if I like them, then finish them out with jacketed of the same weights (or close as I can get), never had any issues with purchased lead bullets. Never have casted my own, yet.


----------



## pallis (Jul 31, 2007)

I started out with a Pacific single stage press thirty-something years ago, and liked it so well I got another. It's handy to have two. I've got my powder measure set up on one of the cheap Lee presses. I use two scales, an old RCBS 505 and an oil dampered Pacific. It's a good set up that has worked well for me over the years, so I never saw the need to go to a progressive press, but then I seldom load more than a hundred rounds at a time. I think a Lee press with a good scale would be fine for loading up twenty or so rounds at a whack.


----------



## Marco (Aug 7, 2007)

Lee loader, 18.99 all you need extra is a plastic faced hammer. It just neck sizes. I have one in .223 Rem, a H&R break action did not care for the rounds due to the case swelling a little in the extractor area. If you are shooting a revolver and you can put any of your fired cases in any chamber easily it should work. Maybe on a .44 mag it sizes the whole case, as it really don't have a neck. This is the cheapest, and it takes up no room.


Folks screw around making lumber with a chainsaw and think they're doing something, yet it is somehow necessary to load 500 rounds a hour


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 10, 2007)

I found an old C & H Press. Nice unit and well maintained. I just picked it up today. I need to get some 357 brass/bullets and I should be on my way.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Aug 10, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> I need to get some 357 brass/bullets and I should be on my way.




Ive got 357 and 38sp brass...alot of it too. Its ALL for sale! Let me know if your interested. Oh and i think dies too.


----------



## Shipper50 (Aug 11, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> I found an old C & H Press. Nice unit and well maintained. I just picked it up today. I need to get some 357 brass/bullets and I should be on my way.



Since I really never used a single stage loader, does this have 3 different stages ? It looks like it has 3 shell holders? You still have to buy dies? Does it come with a priming stage or is that another thing to buy? Also did you get a loading book as what loads of what powder and how many grains to use with what bullet?

Just a few things I thought you might need to think about?:jester: 

Shipper


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 11, 2007)

Shipper50 said:


> Since I really never used a single stage loader, does this have 3 different stages ? It looks like it has 3 shell holders? You still have to buy dies? Does it come with a priming stage or is that another thing to buy? Also did you get a loading book as what loads of what powder and how many grains to use with what bullet?
> 
> Just a few things I thought you might need to think about?:jester:
> 
> Shipper



If you look at the top, there are three threaded holes above where the three shell holders would be. 
Most all presses and dies have a standard thread patten, I said MOST ALL.


----------



## pallis (Aug 11, 2007)

That is a nice press. Dies, a priming tool, a scale, powder measure, deburring tool and case trimmer should have you good to go.


----------



## Shipper50 (Aug 11, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> If you look at the top, there are three threaded holes above where the three shell holders would be.
> Most all presses and dies have a standard thread patten, I said MOST ALL.



I saw the 3 holes but don't or didn't see any threads for the dies to set in. I see 3 shell holders in the bottom part of the press. 

Does one put the dies in the holes and go from stage to stage? Or is the a single stage press where the center is the only working area? 

I think most dies are 7/8 inch thread, but don't hold to me that as Its been 12 years since I loaded.

Shipper


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 12, 2007)

Okie,
I sent you a pm Friday.

About the press:
It can be set up like a 3-stage. Standard dies do screw in - checked that before I bought it. The fellow had purchased a new Redding single stage to reform brass. He no longer used this one. There is a primer seater on the press but I bought a Lee hand primer complete with shell plates for a decent price.

I still need to get a Shell holder/plate for the .280. He included one for the .38 spcl/.357 mag and one for the .223. He had a few other items I picked up with the press: deburring tool, 100 small rifle primers, 100 small pistol primers, the hand primer mentioned above, large primer pocket scraper, small primer pocket scraper, 1 pound of Unique, plastic cartridge holder with lid, and a can of aerosol cartridge lube. 

There are some things I need to get:
New edition Sierra Bullet Company reloading book
Bullets - 125 grain Jacketed hollow points
Calipers
Dies - I am to pick some up for the .38 spcl tomorrow
Powder funnel
Powder, bullets, and primers for the .280.
Bullets for the .223

I am planning to use IMR 4895 for the .223 and .280.

I have a scale but will probably get a powder measure and powder trickler, eventually.

I'm sure there is a lot more stuff I could get, but am trying to keep it to the bare necessities right now.

By the way, I now have a Hornady 366 Auto 12 gauge reloading press for sale. I'm planning to put it on Craig's list today. I am keeping my Hornady Apex 3.1. I can load just over 600 shells an hour with it.


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 12, 2007)

I forgot;
I am starting to look at case trimmers. I'm told Hornady makes a nice one. 

Will probably hold off on this for a while, just trying to stick with .38 spcl/.357 mag for the time being.


----------



## pallis (Aug 16, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> I have a scale but will probably get a powder measure and powder trickler, eventually.



The powder trickler will come in real handy, especially when using a scale on each load.


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 17, 2007)

Thought I would post an update.

Been loading the .38 special. A friend let me borrow a powder measure. Sure is a lot nicer than weighing every charge.

Ended up getting the RCBS carbide dies for the 38/357. Sure are a lot nicer than having to lube the casings.

Had a fellow give me about 300 lead bullets and a couple hundered primers. Since I'm using 3 grains of Hodgon Clays, it's keeping those loads pretty economical; around $1.00 to $1.50 a 50 round box.


----------



## goof008 (Sep 18, 2007)

if your reloading, get the whole kit with the case trimmer, deburring tool, etc. If you plan on reloading the same brass more than a couple of times, you'll also want a case tumbler to get the cases clean.


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 18, 2007)

goof008 said:


> if your reloading, get the whole kit with the case trimmer, deburring tool, etc. If you plan on reloading the same brass more than a couple of times, you'll also want a case tumbler to get the cases clean.



Wasn't going to worry about case trimming the straight wall cartridges. Do they stretch like the bottle necks?

The case tumbler makes sense. I was hoping to hold off on this for a while and just wipe my casings down for now.

Man, it sure is hard to keep reloading cheap when I have to keep buying stuff.


----------



## goof008 (Sep 18, 2007)

you may not need the trimmer....I was thinking about rifle cartridges, as that is what I mostly reload. I did some 9mm stuff, but not a lot as you can get 50 rounds of it for $8, not worth my time.
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 18, 2007)

No problem. I am just learning about this brass reloading thing and need all the help I can get.


----------



## Tazman1602 (Apr 7, 2008)

aquan8tor said:


> I'm trying to reload some .44mag cases that I have with rocksalt for getting rid of deer in the flowerbeds and mini-shot for general use, or protection.... I found a site with instructions and everything, I just want some people's advice on a cheap press. I don't know the names ofhand, but I've seen some that are between $50-70 that are just handheld; just for primers and bullets; you load the powder yourself with a mini-scoop. I know its a PITA, but I don't have much money to throw around. I just want to know if its worth it to get one of the mini ones, or just look for a used one or something. I don't mind spending a few hours in front of hte TV loading them, if its just a time thing.



Lee Hand Press is what I started with. Problem is the dang things are like chainsaws ----- they breed. My hand press bred into an RCBS Rock Crusher and then on to a Dillon RL550-B. A guy can't have too many saws or reloading presses.


----------

